# قائمة بالمواد المتورفرة في قطاع غزة



## chem1982 (29 فبراير 2012)

* phosphate**
(stpp)
. Sodium dichloro 
 isocyanurate -56%
. Sorbitol powder
. Sodium metabisulphite
. Sodium saccharin
. Sodium hydrosulphite
. Sodium hexameta phosphate 
. Sodium pyrophosphate
. Sodium hypo sulphite
. Sodium thio sulphate
. Sodium hypo chloride
. Sulfuric acid
. Sulfonic acid*​​ * ( t )
. Triethanolamine
. Trichloroethylene
. Triethylene glycol 
. Tri sodium phosphate
. Trichloro iso cyanuric acid 
. Toluene
. Toluene xylene*​​ * ( u )
. Ultra marine blue*​​ * ( w)
. White petrolium jelly 
( vaseline )

 ( x )
. Xylene*​​ * ( z )
. Zinc oxide*​​ *  . **  methyl ethyl ketone (mek)**
. Methyl isobutyl ketone 
(mibk)
. Maleic anhydride
. Mono sodium phosphate
. Mono ammounium 
 phosphate*​​ * 
. Nitric acid
. Npe-9

( o )
. Oleic acid
. Oxalic acid*​​ * ( p )
. Polyethylene glycol 400
. Polyethylene glycol 200,
300, 400, 600, 4000, 6000
. Perchloroethylene 
. Phosphoric acid 85%
. Paraffin oil
. Pine oil
. Paraffin wax
. Potassium pyrophosphate
. Potassium hydroxide
. Paint remover*​​ * ( r )
. Rust remover*​​ * ( s )
. Soda ash
. Sodium gluconate
. Stearic acid*​ *  di ammounium phosphate**
. Di butyl phthalate (dbp)
. Di octyl phthalate (dop)

** ( e )**
. Edta
. Ethyl acetate
. Enzym*​​ * ( f )
. Flame retardant
. Formic acid
. Ferrous sulfate
. Ferric chloride

 ( g ) 
. Glycerine 99.5%*​​ * ( h ) 
. Hydrochloric acid
. Hexane

 ( i )  
. Isobutyl alcohol
. Isopropyl alcohol
. Iron oxide*​​ * ( l )
. Linear alkyl benzene 
sulfonic acid
. Latex*​​ * ( m )
. Mono ethylene glycol 
. Mono propylene glycol 
. Mono ethanol amine 
. Methylene chloride*​ *  (a)**
. Acetonitrile
. Acetic acid 
. Alkyd resin
. Ammounia solution 23-25%
. Ammounium persulphate
. Ammounium nitrate
. Alcohol
. Ascorbic acid 
. Anti foam
. Anti corrosioin
. Anti fire

**  (b)**
. Benzoic acid
. Benzyl alcohol
. Boric acid
. Butanols (prop-h)
. Butyl glycol
. Butyl acetate*​​ * ( c )
. Caustic soda 
. Calcium chloride
. Calcium hypochlorite 65%
. Citric acid
. Cetyl alcohol (lanet 16)
. Ceto stearyl alcohol 
(lanet o )
. Coconut diethanolamine 
(komperlan kg)
. Cyclohexanone*​​ * (d)
. Di ethanol amine
. Di ethylene glycol
. Di sodium phosphat*​​


----------



## mr_poop1 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*

ممتاز جدا يا باش مهندس
اريد شراء بعض من هذه المواد
انا من غزة
من وين ممكن اشتريها
ارجو التواصل في اقرب وقت


----------

